# 155g - Aggressive fish list



## JLong80

I have decided on turning my 155 bow front into the FOWLR that I have been wanting. So I need some help with my choices on stocking it. I've never had aggressive fish, so I'm not really sure what I'm getting into. I have an idea of what I want to get, but need some suggestions with compatibility, and order of acclimation (and I obviously won't be able to fit all of the fish that I am considering). I tried to list them in somewhat of an order to introduce them, but wasn't sure where to put everything.

Let me know what you think:

Inverts: Pincushion Urchins and Giant Hermits)
Maroon Clown (pair)
Jewel Damsel
Foxface Lo
Spiny Box Puffer
Clown Tang
Spanish Hogfish
Harlequin Tusk
Emperator Angel
Blue Girdled Angel (I don't know if my tank is large enough to house both angels)
Niger Trigger
Humu Rectangle Trigger
Banana Wrasse
Pinkface Wrasse
Lionfish (Mombassa, Radiata, or Fu Manchu)
Grouper (Panther, Blue Mask, Blue Line, or Miniatus)


----------



## trukgirl

Not sure about some of the others, but the Triggers and the Lion may eat the hermits. Triggers also like starfish. The Picasso I had left my pencil urchin alone. Oh, that tank IS big enough for a Volitans lion, but you may want to cut back on the # of fish. I'm also not sure on the compatibility of a lot of the angels/tangs, I've not kept any or did any research on any of those.


----------



## JLong80

Thanks for the help, I know that its not big enough for all of those fish, but this is just a preliminary list for me to figure out what can work and what has to go. As for the inverts, they are not super important, I just want to find something that will help keep everything clean, so any suggestions on what will and wont work would be helpful (i.e. certain types of conchs, lobsters, crabs, etc.). I'm not sure about the angels either, but I absolutely LOVE both of the ones that I listed. I specifically liked those triggers because they aren't supposed to be as aggressive as the clown triggers, and I hoped that they would be more compatible with some of the slower and less aggressive fish.


----------



## JLong80

I went to one of the local fish stores that carries giant hermits, they don't seem to have a problem keeping them with their lion fish, triggers, and groupers. So maybe its worth a try.

Anyone else have any concerns with the angels, or any other compatibility issues?


----------



## njudson

Lionfish and Triggers are not good tankmates


----------



## JLong80

I always thought that everything else would just leave the lions alone.


----------



## Cameroon

All are the aggressive fish breeds but no one could mention the Blood Parrot.The fact about that fish is this,that you have to keep her separate in separate tank.


----------



## Caligirl330

Here is the thing about Triggers and Lions, They can _sometimes_ be housed together but being successful with it is choosing the right species and adding them at the right time. The problem with adding a trigger with a lion is that Triggers can be fin nippers however there are less aggressive triggers that might be more compatable. My suggestion is to get the lion before adding the trigger and make sure that lion is big enough so that it would be more intimidating to the trigger but you don't want to add the trigger if it is too small because then it is potentially food for the lion. I have a FOWLR with a spot fin lionfish and I plan on adding a Rectangular trigger soon. Rectangular Triggers (also knows as a humu humu nuku nuku apua'a :lol look very similar to a Picasso Trigger however are said to be less aggressive then the Picassos. Of corse this is not defiantly going to work there is still a chance that the trigger will attack the lion however I think it would help to increase the odds of success. Also I saw your list has two kinds of angels and I know you said it was a preliminary list but just know that Angels are the "Boss" and they will try to control the tank and two Angels might be a problem even in a tank that size. One more thing Damsels are aggressive towards each other and if you plan on having a pair of maroon clowns getting the Jewel Damsel might not be a good idea. I had a Yellow bellied damsel which are supposed to be the nicer ones attack my Maroon clown until I couldn't stand seeing my poor "Maggie" (My Maroon) get picked on so I got the damsel out and Maggie is MUCH happier. Oh and Wrasses can also be very aggressive and two might fight. BTW Great taste in fish though, your list is full of beautiful specimens.


----------



## JLong80

Caligirl, thanks for the great advice. I think that I've narrowed down my choices a bit, and you have given me some more to think about.

At this point my list is looking more like this:

-Maroon Clowns
-Foxface Lo
-Clown Tang
-Niger Trigger
-Humuhumunukunukuapua'a
-Banana Wrasse (although I really like the Pinkface too, and was hoping to get both)
-and I really can't decide between the Angels, this is probably going to be my most difficult choice
-I also decided on the Mombassa for the Lion fish, but am considering not getting one if its going to cause problems (I really didn't think that anything would mess with a venomous fish).
-as well as any inverts that I may be able to add to help clean up.

The triggers and angels are really the main reasons why I have been wanting a FOWLR, but there are so many amazing fish for these tanks that its incredibly difficult to narrow down the choices.


----------

